# A Salute To My Dad On Veterans Day



## Lenny

When Pearl Harbor was bombed, my Dad immediately joined the Navy. He lied about his age; HE WAS TOO OLD! He was born in 1903.

Dad's ship took a torpedo and Dad was subsequently put into a full body cast for close to a year because of it.

A priest took good care of Dad...brought cigarettes, magazines and his mail to the hospital for him. The priest was Father Leonard and that is who I was named after!

And that is why I joined the Navy from 1965 to 1969 with about 21 months of duty off the coast of Vietnam.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's a good time to remember our fathers who served in WW2.

My father was "called up" to the army in 1940 and served in the Gordon Highlanders Regiment.  He was sent to Egypt in North Africa and fought there until the Sicily campaign started.  When the war ended in 1945 he was still in Northern Italy.  He was loaded on a ship at the end of the war and everybody thought that they going home to be demobilized.  I always remember him telling me that he was on deck one day in the Med and realizing that the sun was on the wrong side of the ship.  He wasn't going home, he ended up in Palestine (Israel) on a so called peace keeping mission for 6 months.  By the time he got home in 1946 he had actually been gone for 6 years.  

I do miss that old man.


----------



## mla2ofus

They were both members of the "Greatest Generation"!!
Mike


----------



## tiredretired

My Dad was an EM on the USS Lexington, the Blue Ghost, early during WW2.  His brother Ed was a Crew Chief on a B-25 Mitchell during WW2.

For me it was a no brainer to join the Navy which I did in 1967.  

Happy Vets Day to all of you that served.  God bless you all for your service and sacrifice to this wonderful great nation of ours.  

Have a MAGA Day everyone.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We were at a local legion pancake breakfast with the scouts this morning. At 11am taps were played on the horn followed by 2 minutes of silence to remember those who served and died in the wars. 

Today also marks 100 years since the guns fell silent on ww1. This is why we take a moment of silence to remember.


----------



## Doc

Salute to all the dads that served!!!!
My dad was a paratrooper in the 82nd Airborne during the Korean war.  
I went a different direction.  I joined the Navy and sailed the world on an Ammo ship.  Spent time off the coast of Vietnam in the early 70's.  We picked up where you left off Lenny.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

All I know of my Dad's service is he was in the Army about 1954-1957. Other than that I have no clue.
Salute Dad.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dad was in the Navy. Served in the Pacific as a Motor Machinist Mate.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My grandfather was in ww2 building bridges before the troops arrived. He was also on the clean up crew going in after battles to clean up. He never spoke of the war. Can't say that I blame him.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I stumbled upon this recently released audio of the final day of ww1. On the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month 1918, the guns fell silent. We take a moment of silence to reflect every year at that time. 

https://www.rt.com/news/443672-ww1-audio-final-minute/

We also wear poppies to remember those who spilled their blood for us. During the service, wreaths were placed in honor of those who died. After the service, everyone laid their poppies down to show respect.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------

